

Static Typing and the Paranoid Style of Programming - darshan
http://www.pathf.com/blogs/2009/04/static-typing-and-the-paranoid-style-of-programming/

======
fleitz
Static typing defends against much more than simple errors that are easy to
fix.

When you want to refactor your codebase and have thousands of calls to a
method when you rename it and don't have static typing you have no idea where
things broke with out having a unit test for each invocation.

My personal preference is for inferred typing where you get the benefits of
static typing with out the line noise of static typing. (eg. F#) C# is taking
another interesting middle ground with dynamic invocation. I think the real
answer lies in inferred typing by default and static / dynamic typing
(invocation) where and when you need it. There is no one universal answer but
I think providing both options to the programmer is best so they can decide
what is best for their particular situation.

